# Favorite President Barack Obama gif :-)



## Dot Com

This one?


----------



## Dot Com

or perhaps this one?:


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Dot Com

or maybe this one?:


----------



## Two Thumbs

not a gif, but is my fav youtube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O55aRrvXtio]Obama: Shovel-Ready Not as Shovel-Ready as We Expected - YouTube[/ame]

he knew spending 850 Billion wouldn't work, and thought it was funny when it didn't.  That was done about the time when UE hit 10%


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dot Com said:


> or perhaps this one?:



him tossing money around like it's meaningless?

yea, that one is dead on


----------



## Dot Com

TheOldSchool said:


>


----------



## Dot Com

Two Thumbs said:


> him tossing money around like it's meaningless?
> 
> yea, that one is dead on



this is the humor section dragon boi. If you want to get all serious 'n shit, go to the politics sub-forum ->


----------



## boedicca




----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Dot Com

last one for now:


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Dot Com

Repub hive mind haterz gonna hate


----------



## boedicca




----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Dot Com

You people just can't stand it that we have a proud, two-term, African American President.


----------



## boedicca

And you people have worn out the Race Card.

Just sayin'.


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## R.D.

Dot Com said:


> You people just can't stand it that we have a proud, two-term, African American President.





Dot Com said:


> this is the humor section .... If you want to get all serious 'n shit, go to the politics sub-forum ->


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Zander




----------



## BlackSand




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sherry




----------



## TheOldSchool

Oops not a gif


----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca

TheOldSchool said:


> Oops not a gif




Hmmmm...Obammy's lost some weight since that photo was taken.


----------



## skye

Sherry said:


>




That is precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante

TheOldSchool said:


> Oops not a gif



Boy, that's a shitty photoshop!...Now THIS is the way you do it!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops not a gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, that's a shitty photoshop!...Now THIS is the way you do it!
Click to expand...







^ The 2 men who did the most to advance the terrorist cause


----------



## Dot Com

ok. the rw hate is starting to reach fever pitch (its normal state  )


----------



## skye




----------



## Vigilante

What to do when Reggie isn't around!


----------



## skye

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dot Com

Hey Virgil.....errr.... Vigilante- do you know what a gif is gramps?


----------



## Dot Com

logging-off to go do a few thinks IRL. BBL


----------



## Vigilante

Dot Com said:


> Hey Virgil.....errr.... Vigilante- do you know what a gif is gramps?



Just following Old Schlocks mistakes...didn't you like the one of Oboma bobbing, er, bowing to the Saudi King?


----------



## Toro

That makes me lol every time I see it.


----------



## Vigilante

Toro said:


> That makes me lol every time I see it.



It's a good one, but not a Gif...DotCommie will be displeased!


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com

Toro said:


> That makes me lol every time I see it.


  Thats not actually a gif   [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] but- it would be funnier if there were any truth to it like these


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## skye

Sherry said:


>



It was her who poured millions  for him to be a President totally disgusting! ! what a great gif


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Dot Com

Sherry said:


>



Syrenn might get jealous  She's  USMB's Oprah.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Geaux4it

vigilante said:


>



fail /\/\/\/\/\


----------



## Mojo2

Dot Com said:


> You people just can't stand it that we have a proud, two-term, African American President.



If Obama is the best that Black America has to offer, no wonder so many of you call his detractors racist.

Otherwise you'd have to confront some pretty hard and ugly truths.

Better you paint all his detractors as racist than admit he is a piss poor POTUS and the one who is escorting America to the slave pens.

Yeah, you just keep singing his praises as you find yourself back in chains, as Biden warned.

We aren't against just any Black POTUS, we are against THIS Black POTUS.

And not because he is Black, but because he is against US.

Even you.

You just refuse to see it.


----------



## Geaux4it

Dot Com said:


> You people just can't stand it that we have a proud, two-term, African American President.



Proud of what? 

-Geaux


----------



## Mojo2

TheOldSchool said:


> ^ The 2 men who did the most to advance the terrorist cause



You are a low life dog to say that about your hero, Osama bin Laden!

And you are a suck ass dog to say that about America's hero, GWB!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dot Com said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> him tossing money around like it's meaningless?
> 
> yea, that one is dead on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the humor section dragon boi. If you want to get all serious 'n shit, go to the politics sub-forum ->
Click to expand...


but yall think it's funny, so...


----------



## DriftingSand

BlackSand said:


>



LOL. Good one.


----------



## DriftingSand

boedicca said:


> And you people have worn out the Race Card.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I think they had it laminated.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dot Com said:


> Repub hive mind haterz gonna hate



so you're saying it sucks when a poster shows up, goes off topic and shits on your thread.


The
Fucking
IRONY

Is coated in dark hypocrassy


----------



## Dot Com

Sherry said:


>



yep. He's self deprecating when it comes to his ears


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Sallow

Mojo2 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people just can't stand it that we have a proud, two-term, African American President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama is the best that Black America has to offer, no wonder so many of you call his detractors racist.
> 
> Otherwise you'd have to confront some pretty hard and ugly truths.
> 
> Better you paint all his detractors as racist than admit he is a piss poor POTUS and the one who is escorting America to the slave pens.
> 
> Yeah, you just keep singing his praises as you find yourself back in chains, as Biden warned.
> 
> We aren't against just any Black POTUS, we are against THIS Black POTUS.
> 
> And not because he is Black, but because he is against US.
> 
> Even you.
> 
> You just refuse to see it.
Click to expand...


You tell em, Edgie..tell the world.


----------



## percysunshine

The best Bruce Springsteen impersonation evah...








.


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Dot Com

DriftingTard is more like it


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## percysunshine

Posting 'gif' files is the future of USMB.


----------



## Dot Com

here's [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]:


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> Posting 'gif' files is the future of USMB.


Dottie's psychiatrist said he needed to do something to requite his fears. Dottie thought he said "spite his peers," so he does.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## DriftingSand

Dot Com said:


> DriftingTard is more like it



Ahhhh ... did I make fun of your messiah and did it hurt your feewiings?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## DriftingSand

DumbCom asks us all to make fun of his savior and when we do he gets his panties all in a wad.  If you don't like your god made fun of then don't start this kind of a thread. That's, well, Dumb -- Com.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*COMING SOON TO THE BUNDY RANCH!*


----------



## freedombecki

Proof that Obama really is "part Irish:"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

No, Obama in not a Cult and his Followers are not Mindless Obsessed Zombies

Not at all


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## mamooth

Video of Obama taking a stroll across the mall. Everyone is happy to see him. ODSers generally don't get that, how much the country likes Obama.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gZR1CvSQntE]Raw Video: The President Takes a Surprise Walk - YouTube[/ame]

Note how Obama isn't wearing body armor. Compare that to Bush's bulked-up look whenever he stepped out in public.


----------



## DriftingSand

mamooth said:


> Video of Obama taking a stroll across the mall. Everyone is happy to see him. ODSers generally don't get that, how much the country likes Obama.
> 
> Raw Video: The President Takes a Surprise Walk - YouTube
> 
> Note how Obama isn't wearing body armor. Compare that to Bush's bulked-up look whenever he stepped out in public.



That's the best you could do? I'm so sorry. I wish I could help.


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Stephanie

You have to watch the whole thing


----------



## Vigilante

I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist a GREAT GIF! LOLOLOL!


----------



## Dot Com

Dot Com said:


> This one?



...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

zander said:


>



  winner!!!!!


----------



## Dot Com

Dot Com said:


> TheOldSchool said:
Click to expand...


...


----------



## namvet




----------

